# DRI Premier Vacation Collection vs. Premier Club Connection



## ezreader64 (Oct 30, 2011)

I own a deeded two bedroom timeshare at Los Abrigados in Sedona which was taken over by DRI last year. Along with my raise in MF from 810 in 2010 to 1004 this year plus a half price Club fee of 134, I paid 1139 for my week (now 8500 points).  I read a lot of posts about this on this board and want to share my experience.   I did go to Sedona this past July but stayed at Sedona Summit because I waited too long to book and couldn't get into my home resort.  I used my 2010 week which I had booked in II since I didn't go anywhere last year.  I of course was asked to do an owner update.  I said that I was pleased that I was able to book next year using my 2011 points (did it way ahead because I wanted to go to Los A in Sedona) for only 4250 points.  I had banked them into 2012 by the end of June so I didn't lose them.   I also borrowed 1750 points for 3 days down in Tucson at the Varsity Club since I was in the neighborhood (I live in WI).  So instead of using all 8500 points for my stay, I got a week plus 3 days for only 6000 points.  I thought I was getting a real deal with points.  So much better than the one week only with ILX resorts.    Well, guess what?   I was told that when I was billed that 134 in December that was a one time only deal for us new members of DRI so that we could see how great points were in the Club Connection.   And if I wanted to have that privilege to continue I would have to pay for it. Now I have read in other posts here and I also received that info in my welcome to DRI letter that they were waving the standard fee of 2995 as an introductory benefit this year.   After 45 minutes of the sales person asking me where I wanted to go and how great the Club is, and me who is trying to figure out how to pay my 1100 fee  each year (just retired and single), they finally gave up.  Of course I had to have the "other guy" come over and see how we were doing and check my membership etc.  I finally  had the courage to ask how much all of this was going to cost.   Well, guess what - I only had to fork up 5800 bucks.   Now I am wondering what will be on my MF this year if I don't opt out of the Premiere Club Connection by December 1.    How  come the letter said 2995 was waived and yet they wanted me to pay 5800 for the privilege of flexiblity of points and going anywhere in the world.  I just kept telling them that I really don't care to go anywhere but Sedona.  It seems that most people posting about the additional Club fee think that it is just $134 doubled.   I am wondering if that 2995 was just waived for one year and will show up on my bill if I don't opt out.   I am calling DRI tomorrow to get the lowdown on what will be the charges.   And what is the deal with nearly twice 2995 or 5800?  I guess that is the ability to trade anywhere and not just the 27 additional resorts.  Heck I was just happy with the 9 or so in the Premiere Vacation Club. They knew that I was a losing cause so they didn't even give me the paperwork that they scribbled on.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you need to contact DRI directly to get your answers.   Many have found corporate to be very responsive. 

Personally,  I like the flexibility of points just as you have experienced.


----------

